# STBX photos / choking chicken



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My STBX will have all her crap moved out by the end of the week. However, I've found myself going through what was "originally our" stuff... one thing I found was our photo albums, we had a nude couple photo album done before and had a few more fun shoots from time to time. I errr... found myself choking my chicken over my STBX... I feel pathetic!!!! =/

Is this normal? Or am I fked up? I feel rather disgusted with myself and the last time I did this I threw up. But I can't seem to get off looking at porn - ejaculate without the orgasm. It makes me think of the good times too and that hurts... bleh. Hell it's bad enough that I have to be choking my chicken with my hands until I'm sure STBX is emotionally stable and won't go all "femme fatale" on me getting laid. *sigh* Am I screwed up?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Man you are horny and stressed out from all that is going on around you and if you don't want to go get a woman I say choke away and enjoy, so do not feel gulity about it and puke enjoy the relife and pleasure.What did woody Allen say[Its sex with someone you love] 

Is the porn stopping you from going to work,stopping you from being with friends,stopping you from daily atcitivities ect ,because if it not then you don't have a problem,but I am sure somebody will show up on here and say everything in your life is porns fault.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Did I miss something? Ya'll are going to get the big D?? :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's normal, I used to fantasize about my ex too...she had a nice round italian butt lol. A few times in the past I even fantasized about her and her best friend (who by the way happens to be over there ALL the time) doing the lesbian thing. It's normal but the feeling fades away after a while. 
It's because it's something that you've been very used/accustomed to and you know and are familiar with but now out of reach. Hence your mind feeling free to wander away with it. Just go with the flow.
Needless to say I even fantasized about both of her sisters at some point.....and I'm only mildly screwed up lol


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that at all, except if it will make it harder for you to break away totally emotionally. Sexually, you can get off on her for years in your mind, but don't let it get passed that. 

We all have that person or two we used to go out with that made our toes curl while cumming. To remember that and get off on it is no big deal.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys... I feel less weird now...
Really going to miss those pair of legs though, they really were divine... *sighs*


----------



## crespjason (Nov 20, 2012)

I am sure somebody will show up on here and say everything in your life is porns fault.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Huh, are going to divorce her because she wanted sex too much.

But you're willing to rub one out to her picture....Did I miss something here?

BTW, you're a guy, it's normal IMO.


----------

